# Crewmen Available



## speckassassin (Feb 20, 2015)

Afternoon guys,

If anyone is in need of crewmen in the future, my buddy and I would be interested in paying our share of costs and assist with any chores to go offshore. Additionally, we can supply our own gear. We both work in law enforcement in a county near the coast, so we can go on relatively short notice. 

Shoot me a PM if you happen to need some crewmen in the future. 

Thank you and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Where do you want to go out of?


----------



## speckassassin (Feb 20, 2015)

To be honest, we are willing to go out of anywhere. We are halfway between Galveston and Corpus, so we can go anywhere. Heck, we'd drive to Louisiana or Brownsville if it meant going offshore!


----------

